# hello from a lurker....



## *~vicki~* (May 3, 2008)

Hello there, 

I've been a member of this site for a while now, but i haven't been very active, in fact i've just been a lurker, watching (and admiring!) you wonderful people of specktra! you guys are amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so, today i decided to be brave and say hello, so its a big hello from me, here in england. 

I think that's about it for now, hope you are all ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x x


----------



## Lizzie (May 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 3, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 4, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 11, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (May 11, 2008)

Welcome to the family.


----------

